# acai berry in CP = color?



## Raha (Apr 16, 2010)

If I use Acai berry powder  in my CP soap--what color should it turn out to be?
Thanks,
Raha


----------



## dagmar88 (Apr 16, 2010)

Brown?


----------



## Raha (Apr 16, 2010)

i take the question mark implies a guess, correct?
(I really hope it doesn't turn brown--a pound of that stuff was so expensive!)
any other takers?
-Raha


----------



## dagmar88 (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm 99% sure...
Most fruit juices discolor and I've seen soap with blueberry & acai juice somewhere online that was a medium tan.


----------



## ToniD (Apr 17, 2010)

I used Acai berry tea and it was a red color to start with and then turned into a really nice shade of orange/ brown.    It stank terribly for the first day, but then all the scent went away and it seemed fine.


----------



## Nurul (Jun 15, 2020)

I just joined this forum and I know this is an old discussion but I hope this might help anyone who is also wondering about this. I used acai berry powder for the red portion in my soap above, I added it at trace. No mica colourants are used. It has been 3 months and the colour is still light red (or maybe pinkish red)


----------



## Niecee (Jun 15, 2020)

That is so lovely, I wanted to try acai berry but I was only getting negative responses but you've change my mind.


----------

